# Unaccompanied cello music.



## Jaredpi

Hi,
I've been playing cello for about 2 years and am familiar with the six cello suites by Bach (especially the first one). Does anyone have any recommendations for unaccompanied cello music that isn't easy, but not too difficult.
Thanks.


----------



## Ukko

Many of the gamba works can be played on the cello?


----------



## contra7

Here are some examples:

Kodaly: Sonata for Cello Solo





Hindemith: Sonata for Cello Solo





Ligeti: Sonata for Cello Solo





Britten: Cello Suite no. 2 (totally 3 of them)


----------



## Guest

^^ I don't think any of those would be considered "not too difficult."


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> ^^ I don't think any of those would be considered "not too difficult."


They are all for advanced players, though it is more than good to become aware of them.
I'm drawing a blank: much of the earlier level repertoire is somewhat musically unremarkable. If someone specialized in 'Cello who also happens to know their pedagogy comes along, we can hope for some good recommendations for you.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Ukko

Thanks _contra7_ for the YouTube links; nice selection.

The Ligeti piece has caused one of my (frequent) flashes of brilliance:

The first section of the work _could_ be considered "not too difficult". The middle section (difficult) I enjoyed, and watching the cellist adds to the enjoyment, but it also exemplifies one of the characteristics that challenge the, ah, conventional listener: Is that assemblage of sounds _coherent_?

[Coherent - Merriam-Webster Online
a : logically or aesthetically ordered or integrated : consistent <coherent style> <a coherent argument>. b : having clarity or intelligibility : understandable.]

Personally, I think it is, but must add a caveat: I recently watched a series of "Rebus" movies, staged (where else) in Edinburgh. I deemed the speech of the natives to be coherent, mostly. Doesn't mean I understood them though.


----------



## Guest

Max Reger wrote three suites. I'm not a cellist, but they sound fairly challenging to me.
















(The other movements are available.)


----------



## schuberkovich

Apart from the easier parts of the Bach suites, there isn't really anything for solo cello which is both worthwhile and not too advanced.


----------



## Monpuo

Perhaps some piatti! like number 1.
It's not so difficult, and beautiful.


----------

